# It is back



## terrilhb (Jan 11, 2012)

BYC is up and running.


----------



## Guinea Fowl Galore (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm there.......


----------



## Fierlin (Jan 11, 2012)

It's taking a while for me, due to my old home browser, but I'm still checking it out!  (IF it loads that is, which isn't looking very likely right now. X.X) 
I'm still going to hang around on this site though. It's smaller, which I like. And it looks like the old BYC.


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh I love BYC. I switch back and forth all day. I won't leave here.


----------



## Fierlin (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh dear, it appears there's an issue with the forum, it's giving me an error message. :/


----------



## terrilhb (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh no. I am computer illiterate. Did you update your browser? Elevan posted a preview of the new BYC and it has a video. Maybe that can help you. I thing it is under Welcome guests.


----------



## Fierlin (Jan 11, 2012)

It's showing up fine now. 

Although the new GFM/PPM tags will take a little getting used to, I think I like where it has gone.


----------

